
6 Tips to Recovering From a Typo in Your Printed Sales Letter or Brochure - jslogan
http://www.smallbusinessgurus.com/content/view/477/65/
======
vlad
Before I even read the title or realized the point of the article, I noticed
they used the word "envelops" instead of envelopes in the introduction... What
irony. :)

~~~
jslogan
One man's irony is another man's prize :-) The question is...can you find the
second one? The person who finds the second one first wins a prize.

~~~
vlad
Hey, Ben pointed to my comment in his comment on your site, and you gave him
the prize? :)

Here are some more mistakes I found: Give the bonus only to people _that_
[WHO] respond to the offer in your main piece.

Here's one I found that same day, in the PDF article: (www.pdfonline.com).
_PRF_ Online is an easy to use service to create PDFs.

